# Full bore arrows for 3d open class



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

I shot MSR (45yds) last year with Full Bores they got me some points. This was my first year in this class. I fletched them with 2" blazers and 100 gr nockbuster pin point wth 3D super nocks. (375 grs) They fly like darts. I shot Deleware States and in the open fields with high cross wind I shot 5 X's out of 7 targets. I thought that they would drift more but I think the mass weigh helps lessen the drift effect. The only downfall with these is they are not a durable as my 350 CXL's. I broke 2 at IBO Triple Crown shoots and that was at the bags at 40 yds. at two seperate shoots ( not robin hoods). I wiil be changing to G nocks, as pin buster and Easton 3D supernocks dont mix ( Robinhoods.) also. Great fiying arrow I will be shooting them again this coming season


----------



## jjl8440 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks McDawg for the input.
Any other opinions on full bores for open class 3d?
They sound like they would be great, but you don't see a lot of shooters using them, especially pros.


----------



## ccumming (Feb 14, 2012)

jjl8440 said:


> Thanks McDawg for the input.
> Any other opinions on full bores for open class 3d?
> They sound like they would be great, but you don't see a lot of shooters using them, especially pros.


Your right, you dont see many people shooting them. i have wondered the same thing. It seems like a lot of people are sticking with the size of fatboys.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Shot okay for me but fatboys shot better. My Black Eagle magnums have the same diameter as full bores and shoot much better for me.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

ASA or IBO?

Most easton pros shoot full bore for ASA. 
Personally I firmly believe GT to be a better product than the all carbon easton. Look at xcutter if you can't get your speed from XXX or 30X.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> ASA or IBO?
> 
> Most easton pros shoot full bore for ASA.
> Personally I firmly believe GT to be a better product than the all carbon easton. Look at xcutter if you can't get your speed from XXX or 30X.
> ...



I don't believe the full bores are _all _carbon. I also see a lot of the other brands when it comes to all carbon arrows ...being used....

Now, if we were talking about aluminum/carbon arrows easton by far has that hands down.


----------



## Chris723 (Jun 18, 2011)

bhtr3d said:


> I don't believe the full bores are _all _carbon. I also see a lot of the other brands when it comes to all carbon arrows ...being used....
> 
> Now, if we were talking about aluminum/carbon arrows easton by far has that hands down.


Full bores are all carbon.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> I don't believe the full bores are _all _carbon. I also see a lot of the other brands when it comes to all carbon arrows ...being used....
> 
> Now, if we were talking about aluminum/carbon arrows easton by far has that hands down.


My point was.... full bore and fatboys are not near the quality of GT's shafts of similar specs. Perhaps the issue is that easton is using too much resin and not enough carbon but for the sake of this convo.... they are "all" carbon.

ACC=excellent arrows and easton obviously has that market wrapped up.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

I shoot fatboys right now would like to shoot full bores just dont know if they would spine right for me


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

pseshooter300 said:


> I shoot fatboys right now would like to shoot full bores just dont know if they would spine right for me


Which fatboy are you shooting? 

The fullbore is a 350 but in my experience they tune and behave much more like 400's. 

I would recommend sticking with 100 (not more than 125) grains up front for 3d distances and super uni bushings almost universally. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

tmorelli said:


> My point was.... full bore and fatboys are not near the quality of GT's shafts of similar specs. Perhaps the issue is that easton is using too much resin and not enough carbon but for the sake of this convo.... they are "all" carbon.
> 
> ACC=excellent arrows and easton obviously has that market wrapped up.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




this..


----------



## jjl8440 (Dec 9, 2009)

I shoot IBO and local shoots (no speed limits) and my main concerns were :
1. Accuracy. How well do they fly and group?
2. Speed. How much speed loss from my current arrow (gaining 55 grains) and drop at longer distances.
3. Durability. Coming from Victory X Ringers V1 350's (which I feel are fragile, but shoot good and get me 5 grs/lb)


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

jjl8440 said:


> I shoot IBO and local shoots (no speed limits) and my main concerns were :
> 1. Accuracy. How well do they fly and group?
> 2. Speed. How much speed loss from my current arrow (gaining 55 grains) and drop at longer distances.
> 3. Durability. Coming from Victory X Ringers V1 350's (which I feel are fragile, but shoot good and get me 5 grs/lb)


An easton shooter will show up eventually to tell you and me how wrong I am but here's my honest take:

1. Accuracy- With the Full Bore, you'll get some good shooting arrows out of your purchase. You'll get some culls too. They are sensitive to nock tuning/spline alignment. Put in the work, and they'll shoot ok for you.

2. Speed- 55 grains would eqaul about 18 fps. 18 fps is a lot harder to notice than most people would have you believe. If you misjudge a target, your miss will be about .15" per yard of misjudge more than if you were 18 fps faster.

3. Durability- The Full Bore didn't impress me when I pulled a brand new (1st shot) shaft from an excelsior bale in two peices. No apparent hit with anything. They continued to break easily when hit by other shafts for as long as I tested them (not long). They also show symptoms of spine breaking down pretty quickly.


----------



## wannabe even (Dec 30, 2009)

I love mine I would go with the Gnock though u will go through alot with the other bushings. I did just try some gt22 because of speed change in asa they were not as forgiving for me shoot well but when my shot didnt break just right it showed up it seem that the full bores just stays alot closer in the group when this happens but just shoot what u know works for u confidence is a whole lot of this game. The full bores dont put small fletching on them they need a good steering wheel with that 27/64 staff. So u know one of my friends shot them and blamed alot on these arrows only thing different was one inch longer and 125 grains up front i shoot 100 they will shoot i cleaned a round in the asa state championship in semi this year


----------

